# Head bobbing..Is he trying to tell me something?



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello all!! Now that Henri has been gone for a few months and Simon becoming a lone pigeon, I've noticed some weird and new things that he does. The one that I wonder the most about is his head bobbing. 

Whenever I go up to him(doesn't matter if he is in his cage or loose), he'll bob his head like he is bowing to me. If I bob my head back he will respond by another head bob. Last night we had a 20 minute "head bob conversation". Only thing is that I have no clue what it means. Does anyone else?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like he is just courting you. It happens............


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe, our girl bird, regularly bobs her head and we bob back and forth. I think it is a social communication.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

yup YOUR PIGEON LOVES YOU, they re telling you with a nod of the head


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your reply and answer to my question. Makes me happy knowing that the head bobbing is a positive thing on his end and not a "Get away from me" signal!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

no the get away from me signal is puff up look big and slap with the wings while grunting. its very clearly saying go away. head bobs and friendly gestures , gently touching you and so on means you got a friend for its life time. some people might think your crazy but us pigeon people we understand thats why we got them too


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

My Lola does this as well...she's a little stinker, and loves her "people time" - I haven't thought to nod back at her...I'll try that tonight. She has also recently started flying to my shoulder and sometimes can be quite a pest...she wouldn't leave me alone this morning - every time I would put her back down so I could get ready for work, she would just fly right back


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The bird wants to mate and nest and raise young, so he is advertising for a mate, IMO not cute, just natural sexual behavior . He should be doing that with another pigeon.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes Roger Siemens, I have experienced the puffed up, wing-slapping demon side of him..haha! I was hoping that the head bobbing wasn't a pre-warning. I'm happy that it's not!

jessmith07...I feel your pain! I really do!! I cannot begin to tell you the number of times that I would walk into a room, closing the door behind me and hearing a "THUMP!". He has now learned to fly ahead of me if I'm entering rooms..haha!! I love their clingyness to us, but sometimes they can get overbearing! Simon has yet to fly onto my shoulder though. People complain about their dogs/cats always being underfoot. Oh how I find it funny! At least those kind of pets are limited to the floor!!!


----------



## PamperedPigeon (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree Michy...they're so much fun! I never knew that pet pigeons could be so entertaining, and such a joy!

I also have a male (Rio), but he's kind of a jerk to her, and after months of him tormenting her, she's afraid of him. They're about 5 months old, and I keep telling him that one day he's going to grow up and want to get married, and if he doesn't stop pulling her pigtails on the playground, she's not going to want to play, LOL!

Silly birdies!


----------

